# pronom "ho"



## Dish550

Salutacions a tots:

Tinc un dubte amb els pronoms febles, concretament amb el pronom neutre. Se utilitzar-ho, pero en moltes ocasions ho he vist escrit en substitucio del pronom castella "lo" , que en catala no existix. Per eixemple:

No t'aturis, no deixes de correr. No *ho* facis. 

Aixo es tret textualment d'un llibre. El dubte en aquest cas seria: Per que es diu ho en substitucio de "lo" i no pas es diu: no el facis ??

Us agrairia moltissim la vostra ajuda. 

una salutacio


----------



## Aviador

Jo tinc el mateix dubte.
A més, moltes vegades he també vist i sentit _lo_ en lloc de _el_:


_Tu pots creure lo que vulguis._
_Lo que passa és que..._
Saludos.


----------



## samverprú

Pots haver-ho vist i sentit, però és incorrecte, encara que s'utilitza malament a molts indrets. El que vulguis, el que passa.  
Dish 550, dius que saps utilitzar-ho quan hauries de dir utilitzar-lo. Quan el complement directe en singular que volem substituir es refereix a coses (per això és neutre) sempre triarem ho. Deixar de córrer se substitueix per ho. Tu sempre que pugues substituir el pronom que busques per "això,aqueixa cosa", sempre serà ho. No deixis de córrer. No facis aqueixa cosa.
Salut.


----------



## panjabigator

Aviador said:


> Jo tinc el mateix dubte.
> A més, moltes vegades he també vist i sentit _lo_ en lloc de _el_:
> 
> 
> _Tu pots creure lo que vulguis._
> _Lo que passa és que..._
> Saludos.



No sé pas si això és la mateixa cosa, però n'hi ha de dialects que fan servir el "lo" en lloc de "el".


----------



## jogrey

Potser en el Fenolledès, o Fenolheda en occità on Català i Occità se barregen molt...


----------



## betulina

Exacte, és el que diu Samverprú. "El" és el pronom feble determinat masculí; "ho" és indeterminat. En canvi, en castellà en els dos casos es fa servir "lo", suposo que d'aquí ve la confusió.

Salut!

Edito - havia posat "pronom neutre determinat masculí", però volia dir "pronom feble"! El neutre és neutre, no pot ser masculí ni femení, però tots són febles.


----------



## OrCuS

panjabigator said:


> No sé pas si això és la mateixa cosa, però n'hi ha de dialects que fan servir el "lo" en lloc de "el".



Al País Valencià es bastant normal sentir-ho en el cas de pronom neutre determinat masculí. Tambè tinc un amic d'un poble de Tarragona que diu "lo" en lloc de qualsevol "el" (lo cotxe, lo meu amic, etc.).


----------



## panjabigator

OrCuS said:


> Al País Valencià es bastant normal sentir-ho en el cas de pronom neutre determinat masculí. Tambè tinc un amic d'un poble de Tarragona que diu "lo" en lloc de qualsevol "el" (lo cotxe, lo meu amic, etc.).



Gràcies per confirmar-ho.  Sí, fins que he llegit, la poesia mallorquina també en fa.


----------



## ryba

Aviador said:


> Jo tinc el mateix dubte.
> A més, moltes vegades he també vist i sentit _lo_ en lloc de _el_:
> 
> 
> _Tu pots creure lo que vulguis._
> _Lo que passa és que..._
> Saludos.


Bon dia, Aviador, quina il  ·lusió de veure't aquí! 

Doncs, sí, es veu i se sent moltíssim perquè _lo que_ amb l'article neutre _lo_ és la forma etimològica tant en els parlars que fan servir l'article masculí _lo_ com en els que fan servir _el_ i _es_. _El que_, en canvi, és un invent creat a l'hora de normativitzar el català, per això a molta gent no li surt naturalment. Que trist que s'hagi acceptat en lloc del genuí _lo_ !
Si vaig errat, em podeu posar al dia en el fil corresponent: *el/lo* (realment val la pena fer-hi un cop d'ull).


----------



## Aviador

Moltes gracies, Ryba, per la teva expressió de gust de veure'm aquí.
Si, és ver. No he participat sovint amb missatges en aquest forum, peró estic aquí freqüentment llegint-lo.
Moltes gracies també per l'enllaç. Et prometo fer-li una bona llegida. Pel que ja he vist, sembla molt interessant.

Saludos.


----------

